# I back but with bad news :(



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

So as you know I went away on a holiday to dubai and had to leave my 3 babies with my friend.
The holiday was great and I kept in touch on FB with my friend and she said everything was fine and dandy.
So when I get back home, I was so excited to see my babies and cuddled with them for ages. I started noticing Gucci is shivering.
He does that sometimes like all chis do so I didn't think anything of it.
I just put on a sweater on him (I thought he was cold because my friend didn't know how to switch on our heating).
After a few hours I heard him squeal with his tail between his legs and an arched back running around. He was in so much pain. Then it would go away and he would start squealing again. There was no rhyme or reason to his squealing. So off we go to the emergency hours vet.
They examined him and said there is nothing wrong with him.
He didn't squeal once when he was being examined so they said just go home.
As I walked out the door he squealed in pain again! I knew there was something wrong because he wasn't his usual playful self at all!
So I walk back in the vets and they said they will admit him in their hospital and do some tests.
At that point I am bawling out my eyes crying... 
So I had to call work and cancel it the next day since I was stuck in london, I wasn't going to leave my poor baby alone.
They called me back several painful hours later and said that they did blood tests and they didn't find anything wrong and they have NO IDEA why he was in pain.
They gave him ranitidine (for indigestion) and buprenorphine (for pain)
they said their theories are: 
1. he has swallowed something and has an intestinal obstruction which may need surgery 
2. he has dislocated a joint and it may have clicked back in place so they didn't find anything upon examination 
3. GOD knows what else.. apparently it could be anything!
I did ask the opinion of 3 vets at the hospital and no one could find anything.

They said he can come home with me, but I should keep an eye out and go to the hospital if there was anything wrong again.
My poor baby had the hair on his neck and foot shaved for tests and was in such a state! He was drooling and completely dazed and unresponsive (I think he may have been high on buprenorphine).

We came home and Gucci and Prada also had diarrhea, which added to other problems and the vet gave them some prebiotics.

He is now fine, running around like his usual self but we still don't know what was wrong with him 
I hope nothing like that happens to him again!

I don't EVER want to leave my 3 lone again
I was feeling horrible all the time before I left and now I know why.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

omg. so sorry to hear this.  . i'm glad Gucci and the girls are ok now though


----------



## LittleLuxie (May 7, 2011)

Omg I'm so sorry!! That's a nightmare situation  I wish him a speedy recovery!


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

Happy he's back to normal. That's weird though, I wonder what it was. Your friend didn't notice anything out of the ordinary?


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Wow, sorry you had to come back to all that stress.
Hopefully it is all behind you now and Gucci is ok. Hugs.
Did you at least enjoy your trip? You sure were missed.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Maybe he just wrenched something in his back? Some chi's are really 'in tune' with their bodies, and get really upset when their in pain. One of mine is like that, and gets really upset, shivering and panting with her tail tucked. Let's hope that he is truly over his scare. Sue


----------



## Christabelle (Dec 21, 2011)

I am so sorry, my heart goes out to you. I know
you are beating yourself up over this. I hope he is
all better and I'm sending lots of love and well wishes
for you and your babies.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

oh no! was ur frend knowledgable with dogs? im sorey that happened to u but glad everythin is ok. maybe it was a luxated patella. does ur pup take pain well?


----------



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

elaina said:


> omg. so sorry to hear this.  . i'm glad Gucci and the girls are ok now though


yeah thx 
he did give me a right scare though



LittleLuxie said:


> Omg I'm so sorry!! That's a nightmare situation  I wish him a speedy recovery!


thank you sweety 



teetee said:


> Happy he's back to normal. That's weird though, I wonder what it was. Your friend didn't notice anything out of the ordinary?


She said she didnt notice anything... but then again maybe she didnt know what to look out for. I would love to know what it was too



~LS~ said:


> Wow, sorry you had to come back to all that stress.
> Hopefully it is all behind you now and Gucci is ok. Hugs.
> Did you at least enjoy your trip? You sure were missed.


thanks hon  glad its behind me too!
the holiday was lovely actually, ill post a few pics soon



susan davis said:


> Maybe he just wrenched something in his back? Some chi's are really 'in tune' with their bodies, and get really upset when their in pain. One of mine is like that, and gets really upset, shivering and panting with her tail tucked. Let's hope that he is truly over his scare. Sue


thanks sue
I really dont know what was wrong but he was in agony for a whole day.
I hope its over now too



Christabelle said:


> I am so sorry, my heart goes out to you. I know
> you are beating yourself up over this. I hope he is
> all better and I'm sending lots of love and well wishes
> for you and your babies.


thank you very much 



pigeonsheep said:


> oh no! was ur frend knowledgable with dogs? im sorey that happened to u but glad everythin is ok. maybe it was a luxated patella. does ur pup take pain well?


she was the best option among all my friends since she was the only person that actually owns a dog. she has a tiny yorkie. whatever it was, i am glad its over


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Just read the initial post but wondering if the Vet did a Barium on him? Yoshi was doing the same thing a couple years ago and they ran a barium and found that he did indeed have a small obstruction. Because they caught it so soon they were able to push it through with some meds and all was fine although the Barium is a little pricey as they have to run the dye and then keep xraying to see where/if it stops. My Dane had an obstruction and it was a dish rag that someone had apparently thrown over the fence and we about lost him but he ended up having the surgery and they were able to get it all of it out and he is fine now. I hope it isnt anything that serious but you may want to push for the barium. Neither obstructions were seen on Xray.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

That would be so scary! =( I'm so nervous leaving my dogs with anyone but my boyfriend.


----------

